# GTOs all over the Dealers Lots



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Going to take a second look at the GTos with black exterior and red interior and 18 inch wheels tomorrow.
I thought they where not as nice when you first see them,maybe a second look will do it.
I have seen them on many dealer lots passing by.Some have 1 and most have 2 - 4 of them....
I will go by and take a second look but NOT going to buy one till sept or oct because at what i see that there will be many on dealers lots in sept.
In 2 weeks there will not be a mad rush in buying GTOs and even with the Employees discount not accepting the GTO as of now.
Who know they need to sell these cars and i am sure they will give it to you at their COST by sept,oct or maybe a bit cheaper,,,,Naaaaa you will need to wait till DEC to get the car cheaper then invoice. JohnnyT


----------



## Ultramatic (Jan 7, 2005)

*You are in for a big surprise!*



johnnytuinal said:


> Going to take a second look at the GTos with black exterior and red interior and 18 inch wheels tomorrow.
> I thought they where not as nice when you first see them,maybe a second look will do it.
> I have seen them on many dealer lots passing by.Some have 1 and most have 2 - 4 of them....
> I will go by and take a second look but NOT going to buy one till sept or oct because at what i see that there will be many on dealers lots in sept.
> ...


Dont' count on it..... 2005's are a hot item
and getting hotter! :willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Ultramatic said:


> Dont' count on it..... 2005's are a hot item
> and getting hotter! :willy:


 :agree 

The production on 05's ended in May unlike the 04's which ended in August/September of 04, The last shipments of 05's will arrive to Dealers around the end of this month or the first of next month.

Good luck!


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

YEP i know there are many still at the DOCKS waiting,and who know how long before all the GTOs are gone from them docks...
From what i see if you had a dealership and had 100 Mustang Gts you would sell them in a month with no problems.
And at that same dealership if you had 20 GTOs you would still have at leat 17 of them on the lot after the month.
I can see if the GTO is a very hot car that there would be really not many on dealer lots.
I just know I see them all over the dealers lots.
I am thinking twice maybe about getting a GTO since i know the price will be droping a bit in Sept.
And i am sure that there will be many left over and cannot go by what people say because many are salespeople that are trying to say that there are not many around.....
Go drive to a few dealers and find out for yourselfs....
I really like the interior or the GTO but hate the Charger....JohnnyT


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> YEP i know there are many still at the DOCKS waiting,and who know how long before all the GTOs are gone from them docks...
> From what i see if you had a dealership and had 100 Mustang Gts you would sell them in a month with no problems.
> And at that same dealership if you had 20 GTOs you would still have at leat 17 of them on the lot after the month.
> I can see if the GTO is a very hot car that there would be really not many on dealer lots.
> ...


You should hate the Charger, the interior was designed by LEGO. I dont know what your dillema is here. Buy the car you like, who gives a rats butt if one is more than the other. If its not the car you want it wont matter if you saved $4000 by buying the one you didnt want. If you like the Mustang better than the GTO and you can get it for thousands less, then its a win-win for you and I dont know why you are still debating the issue.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> I am waiting for my Stang Gt from the dealer with X-Plan.
> Wanted to get a GTO with the 400hp and thought the Black with red seats would be pretty cool.
> When i got to the dealer i could not find the GTOS,they all looked alike,Grandams grandprix and ect.
> Then i saw the GTO i felt pretty bad wasting my time in looking at them.
> ...


Thought you already did the deal? I guess you're not done *wasting* your time on the GTO?


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

JT, where are you at? There are not many GTOs in the DFW area.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

The fact that you may be seeing a lot of GTO's on one lot is an isolated thing. It all depends on where you live...the goats are hotter items in one place compared to another. Here in Orlando, almost no one wants a goat - they all want to be part of the cool crowd and own a Mustang. In turn, the main dealer here has about 15 goats sitting on his lot. The dealership however does sell off it's goats rather quickly, I'd say at least 3 per month... they just get a heavy shipment of them whenever they want.

A lot of other areas however are not so lucky, and the goats are in hot demand. You can hardly get your hands on one before it's sold off. It's just all a matter of circumstance.


----------



## PhantomOctane (Jun 11, 2005)

there are alot of GTO's in the northern chicago area...... 3 in Libertyville at Sullivan pontiac and I know of at least 2 in Gurnee at Anthony Pontiac!


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

PhantomOctane said:


> there are alot of GTO's in the northern chicago area...... 3 in Libertyville at Sullivan pontiac and I know of at least 2 in Gurnee at Anthony Pontiac!


5 is a lot for chicago?


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

blackonblack said:


> 5 is a lot for chicago?


 :lol:


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

25 in the atlanta area.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

No doubt. Count your blessings that you have an array of choices. When I bought mine it was after a few month waiting period.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> No doubt. Count your blessings that you have an array of choices. When I bought mine it was after a few month waiting period.


Why would you wait a few months?They are all over the place as i see by the good folks here.
I have a order for a 2006 Stang Gt on X-Plan
But if i have to wait till next year to get the stang gt i might just as well get a GTO when the prices drop in Sept or Oct.
I am sure many of you have paid sticker or above for the GTOs
and i am sure there are many more smart ones the bought just over invoice.JohnnyT


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> Why would you wait a few months?They are all over the place as i see by the good folks here.
> I have a order for a 2006 Stang Gt on X-Plan
> But if i have to wait till next year to get the stang gt i might just as well get a GTO when the prices drop in Sept or Oct.
> I am sure many of you have paid sticker or above for the GTOs
> and i am sure there are many more smart ones the bought just over invoice.JohnnyT


Well, because I didnt just buy mine; I bought it in March. At that time they were not all over the place. There were VERY few around here. The ones in the Tampa Bay area were automatics and/or not the color I wanted. So I had to place an order for one. You know, due to the small amount of these available there may not be very many left and there is no guarantee there will be price drops. 15K or so cars for the entire US is a very small amount of cars. 5 units being available in a given county does not constitute "all over the place", in fact it boarders on "Scarcely available" These cars dont even qualify for the GMS pricing anymore either, that being the case I dont see why they would drop thousands off the sticker in anticipation of arriving 06's, they dont have hoards of them to move ie. G6's and Grand AM's. I also think you are mistaken in your opinion of the prices paid for the GTO. You are being unduly influenced by the pricing tactics you are seeing on the Stang. I paid GMS for mine as did a whole bunch of guys here. Your two statements actually conflict in some ways; GTO's are everywhere and people are paying over invoice for them, then you stated that in 1 to 2 months there are going to be price drops in the thousands. Those two things are mutually exclusive barring some massive increase in inventory or the 06 model having big performance increases or design change that will make them more desireable than the 05; both of which are not the case.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Well i heard that there still are many GTOs at the docks waiting for delivery.
Well i have a few Pontiac dealers near me and they all have at least 2 and some have at least 6 on their lots.I drive to NYC everyday so on my way home i pass maybe 5 or 6 Pontiac dealers in New Jersey.
I am just saying i would never pay sticker for a Stang or GTo.....
I think i would pay a few hundred over invoice,i don't care how rare a car is.
I have bought a 96,2000 2003 stang Gts for only over $300 on invoice and my Transam hummm i forgot lol....


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

There aren't any GTO's "waiting at the docks" right now. All that were there have been shipped out to the dealerships. There will be another ship (the last shipment) of 05 goats coming over within the next month or two. This shipment should provide the dealerships with just enough GTO's to hold them over til the 06's arrive.

Now, there's a difference between there being 2-5 goats on a dealer's lot, and that dealer needing 2-5 new goats ever month. Sure you may be seeing dealers that have goats on the lot, but chances are good they're selling at least 2 every month. If that is the case, don't expect there to be any big discounts on the cars anytime soon. MAYBE you'll get some discounting on the 2005's if there are some sitting on the lots when the 2006's arrive, but it won't be anything like the discounts people got on the end of year 04's. You may not realize it, but these goats are moving and fast. They're becoming quite in demand, and increasing in popularity everyday.

If you pay anywhere over $34k or $35k for a new goat (excluding the possible SAP price) then you're an idiot. People paying $6k over MSRP for the new Stangs are bloody retards. Why pay that much for a car being so mass-produced? People just don't have patience at all. Most of us on this forum paid either invoice or close to it for our goats. You just need to know how to haggle with different dealers and not jump up and down screaming "YES OMG I'LL TAKE IT. HAHAHA, **** YOU BITCH" to the first price someone offers you.

Just my .02


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Paid $27876 back when you could buy @ emp price+ GM card had $500 bonus money plus I had $1900 in GM card money. If people wait for these incentives again they will be back. Just hold off till then.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I am glad you got the car just a tad over invoice,,,,,People are idiots buying over sticker for any american car. Stangs or GTOs,By mid 2006 you will see stangs all over the place but you still will not see many GTOs since they are imported and they did not make as many....JohnnyT


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

How many 05 stangs have they sold this year total so far? Like 500,000 I think?

That's just insane... I'm happy to know that with both the 04 and 05 GTO's combined there's still under about 30,000 over here. I just love the exclusiveness of it all.


----------



## lowflyer (Aug 2, 2005)

So when does the new '06 GTO hit the lots? And what happens to all the "new" '04 GTO's that are still scattered throughout the country?

http://www.pontiac.com/vehiclelocat...&vendorSearchCity=&vendorSearchState=&x=0&y=0

I have to wait till Jan or Feb of next year to afford one, so I guess the wait isn't too bad if the price comes down on the older models.

What do you think the selling price of a "new" '04 or '05 would be by then?


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Mustang sales are just over 100,000 thats still a ton.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow only 100,000? I mean that's a ton yeah, but the 500k figure I heard must have been like a projected sales number of some sort.

Life will be a sad place when you know there are 500k Mustangs driving around the US while you are  :lol:


----------



## Thrillhouse (Jul 17, 2005)

Man, I wish I had that selection. There's almost zero GTO's in WA. I got lucky and found mine at a local dealership, but it was the only one they had, and the only one they expected to have for at least another month.

Only got 150 off sticker


----------



## Heinous (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm gonna get mine soon, hopefully I will be able to get it for close to invoice. The dealer I'm looking at right now wants $35k, but if I can't get it for under 30, I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> Mustang sales are just over 100,000 thats still a ton.


The Mustang sales may be over 100,000 but NOT A SINGLE ONE of them can compare to just 1 GTO.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> The Mustang sales may be over 100,000 but NOT A SINGLE ONE of them can compare to just 1 GTO.



LOL. :lol:


----------



## MostlyStock (Aug 31, 2005)

```
JT, where are you at? There are not many GTOs in the DFW area.
```
Look at autotrader.com do a new car search from arlington with a 50 mile radius, there are at lease 5 or 6 dealers with 10 in inventory... and several others with 3 or 4... LOTs of GTOs in the DFW area... Prices got to come down soon....


----------



## AustinBlueGTO (Aug 30, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> The Mustang sales may be over 100,000 but NOT A SINGLE ONE of them can compare to just 1 GTO.


 :agree


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> Mustang sales are just over 100,000 thats still a ton.


Ford sold 566,000 new Mustangs in 1966....So I'm wondering what's the holdup on the '05 model!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> Ford sold 566,000 new Mustangs in 1966....So I'm wondering what's the holdup on the '05 model!


I think the hold up is the statistics for.... "Customers Gouged" isn't in yet.


----------

